# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zawroty głowy, robi mi się słabo.

## Kamolka

Witam. Mam na imię Magdalena i mam już prawie 22 lata. Zapisałam się na forum, ponieważ ostatnio mam pewien problem i nie wiem co z tym zrobić. Nie wiem też czy w dobrym dziale piszę, ale mam nadzieję, że tak. A więc powiem co mnie trapi, od pewnego czasu mam dziwne zawroty głowy. Czemu dziwne? ponieważ nie są to takie typowe zawroty, że bardzo kręci mi się w głowie tylko takie lekkie np. przy podnoszeniu głowy do góry bądź opuszczaniu w dół. Ogólnie czuję taki dyskomfort. Zaczęło się jakiś miesiąc temu i wtedy gdy to się zaczęło to pierwsze trzy dni miałam takie zawroty non stop i były silniejsze niż teraz, wręcz czasem traciłam równowagę. Teraz tylko czasem występują te zawroty. A jakieś dwa dni temu zrobiło mi się strasznie słabo, choć nie przypominam sobie abym wykonywała jakieś ciężkie czynności. Dodam, że jestem troszkę przy kości ważę 87kg, chociaż nie sprawiało mi to nigdy większych trudności. Jest jeszcze jedna rzecz miewam w domu bardzo częste sytuacje stresowe, bo moja mama jest chora na schizofrenię i oczywiście nie chce się leczyć. A ja łatwo potrafię się zdenerwować, (chociaż tego nie pokazuję) dziwnie się wtedy czuję, wystarczy, że pomyślę o czymś nieprzyjemnym. Nie wiem czy to nerwica czy może zupełnie coś innego. Proszę o odpowiedź, może ktoś z was miał coś podobnego. Nawet teraz kiedy piszę tego posta mam dziwne uczucie w głowie, tak jakby mnie bolała, ale to przecież nie jest  ból głowy , kompletnie nie wiem jak to nazwać...

----------


## Krzysztof

Czy zawroty polegają na wrażeniu zapadania, chwiania się, czy towarzyszą  bóle głowy ? Czy ich początek miał związek z jakąś sytuacją stresową? Ile trwa pojedynczy epizod, kilka sekund czy minut, może dłużej? Czy wystepują jakiekolwiek zaburzenia widzenia lub słuchu? Ewentualnie osłabienie jakichś konkretnych części ciała? Czy podobne objawy zgłaszała kiedyś mama? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamolka

Nie mam przy tym bólu głowy, bardziej jak wrażenie zapadania. I ten początek przyszedł sam z siebie wstałam rano i tak przez trzy dni było to dosyć uciążliwe, a teraz jest tak jak wcześniej mówiłam. to trwa dosłownie kilka sekund. Czasem mam wrażenie jakbym gorzej widziała, ale to takie uczucie jakbym oczy miała przemęczone. A co do osłabienia, to jeśli już to takie ogólne. Mama takich objawów nigdy nie zgłaszała...

----------


## Krzysztof

Może warto więc odwiedzić lekarza rodzinnego i zgłosić mu opisane dolegliwości - być może konieczna jest konsultacja specjalisty - podstawowe badanie wykonane przez neurologa, ewentualnie ekg. Dobrze byloby wykonać podstawowe badania, oznaczyć poziom cukru - równiez jego obniżenie może wiązać się z takimi objawami; o wszystkim zadecyduje lekarz rodzinny. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Kamolka

Tak się zbieram właśnie, bo nigdy nie wiadomo co to może być. Dziękuję za udzielenie odpowiedzi.

----------

